# Squeaking Wheel Bearing



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

When a car squeaks on turns primarily to one direction... does that mean the wheel bearing is going out? Or is there any way to fix it without getting a new one?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

drummer4life x said:


> When a car squeaks on turns primarily to one direction... does that mean the wheel bearing is going out? Or is there any way to fix it without getting a new one?


That sounds like it could be a wheel bearing all right. I actually have the same problem with one of my rear wheel bearings. 

Unfortunately, there's very little you can do when wheel bearings start to go other than replacing them. If it's on the rear end you can try removing the hub and packing it full of grease, but that doesn't seem to last very long. Fortunately, you can call up a junkyard and get the hub assemblies (for the rear) or the suspension/hub knuckle (for the front) and just swap them out to get working bearings on your car. If you do the work yourself, that will only cost you ~$50 total for one corner (less if it's one of the rears).

Good luck.


----------

